# 2012 Nautic Star 2200TE



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**JOIN the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2012 Nautic Star 2200TE being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp SHO (174 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS8 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 80lb thrust trolling motor w/batteries & battery charger, CMC jackplate, Lenco Trim Tabs w/LED indicator switch, Sea Star hydraulic steering, labeled switch panel, Yamaha analog gauges, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell w/Max Air recirculator, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/removable backrest, center console w/integrated livewell, mid-ship in-deck cast net storage, (2) bow rod lockers, (2) insulated fish/dry storage boxes, removable bow pedestal fishing chair, anchor locker, courtesy deck lights and navigation lights.

Rare 200TE with a Yamaha 250hp SHO on the back with mainly freshwater hours!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

